# Bunny proof crown molding



## katiecrna (Oct 7, 2016)

Any advice on how to bunny proof crown molding without using pens, or large pieces of wood? 

My bunny is so good when she is free roaming. She has gotten out of her cage/space a couple times when I was at work and when I came home there were no chewed wires or destroyed furniture. She just likes to chew on the crown molding every once in a while.


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 7, 2016)

Hmm this looks like it might work...


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone use a bitter spray?


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 7, 2016)

Theres a member on here who just tack nails boards on top of the moulding so the rabbits chew that instead.

A lot of people tend to find rabbits go for the taste of bitter spray. I had a rabbit that loved it.

Rubbing a bar of soap on the area may work.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 8, 2016)

I believe you meant baseboards.  (I was trying to figure out how a bunny was chewing on the crown moulding which is on the wall at the ceiling.)

I've used 1x3 untreated pine wood. It's not the prettiest but saved the baseboards. I had tried the ivory soap rubbing first but that didn't stop my rabbits. 

I really like the picket fence idea you posted.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Oct 8, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> I believe you meant baseboards.  (I was trying to figure out how a bunny was chewing on the crown moulding which is on the wall at the ceiling.)
> 
> I've used 1x3 untreated pine wood. It's not the prettiest but saved the baseboards. I had tried the ivory soap rubbing first but that didn't stop my rabbits.
> 
> I really like the picket fence idea you posted.



Your little guy/girl looks unimpressed with the taste of pine! :laugh:


----------

